# in this neck of the woods



## piotr1980

Hello,

How would you translate this expression into French ''what are you doing in *this neck of the woods*? I thought you moved out last month?

Thanks
Piotr


----------



## wildan1

You could simply say _qu'est-ce que tu fais par là ?_

not as colorful as the English expression, though. Wait for someone else's more inspired input...


----------



## zaby

Hello,

I don't think there is such a colourful expression in French, we would usually say "Qu'est-ce que tu fais dans le coin/dans le quartier/par ici ?"


----------



## Aoyama

Qu'est-ce que tu fais *dans ces parages/ dans le [ce] coin *?
  qu'est-ce qui t'amènes par ici/là ?


----------



## gropfou

Que fais tu par ici, par chez nous, dans le coin, dans les parages...
Selon le contexte.


----------



## asperge-platane

Bonjour.
Moi aussi je cherche une expression plus imagée pour rendre la locution anglais. Quitte à ce qu'elle soit un peu familière. Merci
AP


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut asperge-platane,

All the above suggestions are fine.
How about a more slangy one: « qu'est-ce que tu fous là ? » ?
(à prononcer « kestufoula ? » )


----------



## Moon Palace

I think that if you want to find a more colourful translation, it would help if you described the place. I was thinking for instance of 'qu'est-ce que tu fous / fais dans ce bled?' but it can only apply to a small village.

And I agree with Karine's slang suggestion.


----------



## asperge-platane

merci, mais là, c'est vraiment trop bas, comme niveau de langage
je ne crois d'ailleurs pas que  l'anglais soit si bas. C'est colloquial et imagé... bon je trouverai peut être une autre solution
merci
AP


----------



## asperge-platane

en fait cela ne décrit pas un lieu particulier. C'est deux amis, de deux pays différents, dont l'un dit à l'autre, il n'y a pas de très bonnes universités dans "ton coin", dans ton pays, etc.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

It's worth bearing in minds that woods don't have necks in any other context in English that I can think of outside this expression. It is very highly idiomatic.


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> How about a more slangy one:
> « qu'est-ce que tu fous là ? » ?


 
The only problem is that this is not something you can say to anybody in French, whereas _this neck of the woods_ doesn't have anything possibly offensive about it--you could say it to your grandmother or your boss or someone you don't know very well. 

It just describes a place where the person is not normally expected to be (big city or tiny village--the literal meaning of _"woods"_ suggesting one is in the country has been lost)


----------



## Moon Palace

Then I believe ayoama's 
'qu'est-ce que tu fais par ici / dans ce coin?' is the most befitting. The only definition that matters from what you say is the relation to the locutor, who is surprised to see the person in the same place as he. So, we can't but lose the colourful phrase I guess, for fear of not being as neutral.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

With wildan1's post in mind, I would most likely just say in a similar situation :

 ça alors, toi ici ? / vous ici ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> With wildan1's post in mind, I would most likely just say in a similar situation :
> 
> ça alors, toi ici ? / vous ici ?


 
Tout à fait. Et il y a le « Vous z'ici ? » avez effet comique. 

Note à wildan1 : je peux parfaitement dire « qu'est-ce que tu fous là ? » à ma grand-mère ou à mon boss. Ce relâchement de langage me serait pardonné à cause du choc visuel que j'aurais subi !  Et puis vu comment parle notre président ces jours-ci, plus rien ne semble vraiment choquer...


----------



## Thomas Tompion

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tout à fait. Et il y a le « Vous z'ici ? » avez effet comique.
> 
> Note à wildan1 : je peux parfaitement dire « qu'est-ce que tu fous là ? » à ma grand-mère ou à mon boss. Ce relâchement de langage me serait pardonné à cause du choc visuel que j'aurais subi !  Et puis vu comment parle notre président ces jours-ci, plus rien ne semble vraiment choquer...


No, but Wildan is making the excellent point that there's nothing potentially shocking in the English idiom: it's impeccably friendly and correct.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thomas Tompion said:


> No, but Wildan is making the excellent point that there's nothing potentially shocking in the English idiom: it's impeccably friendly and correct.


J'avais compris. Wildan1 se fait impeccablement comprendre !


----------



## Nicomon

asperge-platane said:


> en fait cela ne décrit pas un lieu particulier. C'est deux amis, de deux pays différents, dont l'un dit à l'autre, il n'y a pas de très bonnes universités dans "ton coin", dans ton pays, etc.


 
Tu veux dire... in your neck of the woods? 
Dans ce sens, et d'un ton ironique, il y aurait peut-être _dans ta contrée (lointaine)/ton patelin_, ou (s'il vient d'un petit village) _dans ta bourgade/ton coin perdu_. 

Pour répondre à la question originale...
In that neck of the woods, c.à.d. si la personne est ailleurs : je dirais aussi _kestufoulà _(foutre, utilisé à la place de faire, est familier mais non offensif, chez nous) 
ou _qu'est-ce que tu fais_ _dans ce coin perdu?_ Je crois que le fait d'ajouter _perdu_ rend l'idée de _woods_, comme Wildan l'explique au #12.

In this neck of the woods (surprise de le voir dans le coin) : j'aime bien la solution de JMC ou alors (mais c'est vieillot) _quel bon vent t'amène dans nos parages? _ Familièrement je dirais _Qu'est-ce que tu fous ici_ (plutôt que là)


----------



## asperge-platane

je souligne que  dans mon texte, il n'y a pas de question. Qu'est-ce que tu fioches là, ne va pas de toutes façons. Mais si on veut une expression à la limite de l'argot an français, on peut dire dans le trou du cul du bout du monde.
mais je n'ai pas la réponse à ma question. Je ne veux pas dun registre si bas de langage.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est moi qui posais la question. 

Tu as écrit : en fait cela ne décrit pas un lieu particulier. C'est deux amis, de deux pays différents, dont l'un dit à l'autre, il n'y a pas de très bonnes universités dans "ton coin", dans ton pays, etc. 

Ce que j'ai compris, c'est que ton mec dit à l'autre quelque chose comme : _There aren't any good universities in your neck of the woods._ C'est bien ça? 
Si oui, mes suggestions sont à la première ligne, sous ma question. Mais si ni l'une ni l'autre ne convient... alors je ne vois pas mieux. 

Le reste, c'était pour répondre à la question originale du fil.


----------



## wildan1

Bon, au risque de _beat a dead horse_, je cite une situation typique pour cette tournure vu le dialogue qui continue de porter sur les coins perdus, bourgades, patelins et autres trous du... monde !

Un exemple : Ayant un travail qui m'amène à voyager souvent à l'étranger, je pars en mission de travail loin de chez moi, et dans une correspondence d'aéroport (mettons Tokio) je rencontre mon dentiste, qui par son métier ne serait pas censé beaucoup voyager de par le monde. _"What brings YOU to this neck of the woods?!"_

L'Aéroport Narita est loin d'être un patelin perdu ni un trou, mais c'est un coin du monde ou cette rencontre ne me serait absolument pas attendue...


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Wildan

Je donnais les suggestions patelin/bourgade pour your neck of the wood, en précisant « ton ironique », en réponse à la question d'asperge-platane. Me disant que s'il n'y avait pas de bonnes universités, c'était peut-être un petit village, justement? 

Coin _perdu_, dans mon vocabulaire, peut aussi bien vouloir dire endroit éloigné/bout du monde. Je suis du genre à me perdre dans un rayon de 5 km.  Sinon, le mot qui me vient intuitivement est _parages._


----------



## asperge-platane

disonsque c'est le contexte qui me fait voir un peu de condescendance amusée et rechercher une formule plus imagée
 Sinon, bien sûr, les parages est assez bien
cela va bien quand ce sont les parages près de l'endroit d'où se trouve le locuteur
dans mon cas, cela renvoie à un "là-bas"


----------



## asperge-platane

on peut dire "sous vos / ces / etc. latitudes"


----------



## Arrius

I agree with _dans ces parages_ as a good translation. As some others have said, there is nothing pejorative about _in this neck of the woods_. If you want something pejorative, try _in the boondocks_ in North America and _out in the sticks_ in the UK. 
The thread term has nothing to do with the disparaging _sale bled_ which disgruntled French soldiers imported from Algerian Arabic (MSA bilaad = country).


----------



## Moon Palace

Arrius said:


> The thread term has nothing to do with the disparaging _sale bled_ which disgruntled French soldiers imported from Algerian Arabic (MSA bilaad = country).



I agree 'sale bled' is extremely derogatory, but merely 'ce bled', only hints at little activity in the village, and very probably, a place that is remote from everything. It is much less disparaging in the way it is commonly used in casual conversations.


----------



## asperge-platane

oui, dans ce bled, ce n'est pas très péjoratif,  un peu condescendant, c'est comme dans ce patelin


----------



## verbivore

In fact, one could make the normally harmless question "What are _you_ doing here?" quite offensive by altering one's tone of voice and by stressing the word "you". So, I imagine using "foutre" could be more or less "shocking" depending on how it's said as well.


----------



## Aoyama

Ce fil est déjà ancien (et je l'avais oublié), mais, pour revenir à la question initiale, avec le reste de la phrase qui change un peu les données :
''what are you doing in *this neck of the woods*? _I thought you moved out last month ?_" Qu'est-ce que tu reviens faire/foutre par ici ? Je pensais que tu avais déménagé / tu t'étais tiré ?"


----------



## Topsie

Hmmm. I'm not too sure about the use of "foutre" here. I know it's used liberally "à toutes les sauces" and has therefore lost some of its "grossièreté", but it is still rather vulgar, whereas "neck of the woods" isn't!
"Qu'est-ce qui t'amène par ici/dans ces parages ?" as previously suggested is what I'd go for!


----------



## broglet

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut asperge-platane,
> 
> All the above suggestions are fine.
> How about a more slangy one: « qu'est-ce que tu fous là ? » ?
> (à prononcer « kestufoula ? » )


pas kesktufoula? (not that it's easy to hear the difference)

I think 'in this neck of the woods' suggests 'here where I did not expect to see you'


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi all

My suggestions (less colorful than the English expression) :

_Que fais-tu par ici / qu'est-ce qui t'amène par ici ? (already suggested)
Que fais-tu / qu'est-ce qui t'amène en/dans ce(s) lieu(x) ? _not offensive at all in itself (it expresse only surprise), but by adding a complement you can make it more derogatory "qu'est-ce qui t'amène dans ce lieu perdu/de perdition".


----------



## Punky Zoé

broglet said:


> pas kesktufoula? (not that it's easy to hear the difference)


You are right and you aren't .
kesktufoula ? would be the (quick) pronunciation of "qu'est-ce que tu fous là ?" but in a very colloquial way we make it quicker in "kestufoula" (especially in chat-speaking).


----------



## broglet

Aoyama said:


> qu'est-ce qui t'amènes par ici/là ?


Il y a une traduction parfaite de ça: 'what brings you here?' (which in fact does seem almost identical in meaning to 'what are you doing in this neck of the woods' even though it misses a bit of the coloratura ...


----------



## asperge-platane

moi j'en reste, si l'on veut éviter de tomber dans de la vulgarité (tout dépend du  niveau de langue du texte en question) à "sous ces latitudes", qui peut être ironique, mais reste littéraire
le français est bien moins colloquial, comme tout le monde le sait

ou "quel bon vent t'amène ici", mais cela fait déjà un peu vieillot


----------



## Aoyama

> I'm not too sure about the use of "foutre" here.


That is true.
Not a question of being sure about it but certainly 





> tout dépend du niveau de langue du texte en question


, that is why I wrote two versions, depending on how you perceive the level of language to be.


----------

